# Problem Starting My John Deere D110



## dangitvic (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello all, I'm having an issue with my John Deere D110. It's just a simple lawn and garden tractor. I've had about 2 years now. Recently it sort of died on me. I'm unable to get it to start. I've checked the spark plug and even replaced it. Basically the engine wont crank with the spark plug in. Once I take it out, the engine cranks. With the plug in, the engine sort of seizes and makes a whine type noise. When I remove the plug and keep it connected to the boot and try to start the engine, I don't see a spark. 

I'm hoping the ignition coil isn't bad. While holding the boot and plug I did feel a small shock so I think there is current. I'm not sure how to test with a multimeter though. Any suggestions or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------

